# 'Zombie Deer' Disease Could Spread to Humans, Expert Warns



## Kraut783 (Feb 12, 2019)

It's starting.......

Now in 24 States, 'Zombie Deer' Disease Could Spread to Humans, Expert Warns | The Weather Channel

Heh, interesting tho


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 12, 2019)

This fucking sucks.  MN has been clean for years, but those cunts in Wisconsin have been all but ignoring it; now we are seeing it in MN deer near the WI border.


----------



## medicchick (Feb 12, 2019)

Fuckin Wisconsin.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 13, 2019)

Just keep that shit out of Canuckistan.


----------



## MikeDelta (Feb 13, 2019)

No reports in Ohio or Florida...yet


----------



## medicchick (Feb 13, 2019)

RackMaster said:


> Just keep that shit out of Canuckistan.


Too late it's been there for years.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 13, 2019)

medicchick said:


> Too late it's been there for years.
> 
> View attachment 26392



Well, not near me yet.  

I wonder what the correlation between domesticated cervids and the occurrence in the wild is. There's a lot of deer farms in that area of Alberta and Saskatchewan.  Probably similar to the occurrence of CWD.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 13, 2019)

People need to stop feeding the fucking deer.  That's really what it comes down to ... this whole thing is/was preventable, but NO....gramma had to look out the window and see the pretty deer. (Giant Rats).

I've got a lot of frustrated anger around this topic.


----------



## Cookie_ (Feb 13, 2019)

Joe Rogan did a really good 2 hour podcast on this a few months back. It's worth checking out; very informative.


----------



## Kaldak (Feb 13, 2019)

Everyone knows it started in Minnesota and you fucks sent it to Wisconsin when Favre told you too.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 13, 2019)

I'm stumbling around...listless...drooling...I'm starting to lose my fear of humans...It must have been that deer brain I ate...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 13, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> I'm stumbling around...listless...drooling...I'm starting to lose my fear of humans...It must have been that deer brain I ate...


Or you are just drinking too much New Castle!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 14, 2019)

Sad part,  you basically have to kill off a population and burn the vegetation off and let mother nature do it's thing for a decade to get rid of that shit. Nothing worse than seeing a trophy size buck, skinny and dying.

There is a few spots in the Texas hill country that have confirmed CWD, our family deer camp is in that area,  and we've been keeping a close eye on the deer populations out there. Irritating to have to question what we are feeding our families, especially being that we have done it this way our whole lives.


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 15, 2019)

You know, I started the post cause of the whole zombie thing, but didn't start looking at it until you guys were responding to it. I had no idea it was such an issue...sux.


----------



## Kaldak (Feb 15, 2019)

Yep. We have large swaths of the state that are designated as CWD kill zones. No limit on the tag, just eliminate the deer.

Sadly, this leads to people just shooting and leaving the carcass. We have seen it on both of our hunting lands more than you'd imagine. It's sad and disgusting all at once.


ETA: This is done by people who do NOT have our permission to hunt on our land.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 15, 2019)

Kaldak said:


> Sadly, this leads to people just shooting and leaving the carcass.


People are fucks.  Hell, my dad ingrained hunting ethics so deep into me, that when I play RedDead2 and kill an animal for any reason (even one attacking me) I still cut it up and take what I can use.  Just feels wrong to do anything else.


----------



## digrar (Feb 16, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> People need to stop feeding the fucking deer.



It's going to spread to humans? You people need to stop fucking the feeding deer...


----------



## Gunz (Feb 16, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> People are fucks.  Hell, my dad ingrained hunting ethics so deep into me, that when I play RedDead2 and kill an animal for any reason (even one attacking me) I still cut it up and take what I can use.  Just feels wrong to do anything else.



Fuck, I killed so many people, so many living things in RDR2, I still feel like I should turn myself in. But then I remember how much fun it was...God, I'm evil...


----------



## Gunz (Feb 16, 2019)

digrar said:


> It's going to spread to humans? You people need to stop fucking the feeding deer...



America...where the men are men and the deer are scared...


----------

